

Ask HN: Review my friends website: plushcuffs.com - lukas

My friend built a website to sell a new kind of travel pillow she's been making.  I thought I could be more helpful in this endeavor, but I realized I know very little about online businesses that sell real, physical stuff.  Anyone have any experience with this?  How effective is SEO/SEM/other marketing methods?  How important is AB testing pricing/branding/positioning?  Thanks!
======
pedalpete
Looks like a cool product. SEO is VERY effective, if done right. Completely
ineffective if done wrong. As far as AB testing goes. I believe you have to
have enough traffic to make it worth while.

I would probably suggest starting with a design template which has a good call
to action, or get a designer who has experience in driving sales.

